
Show HN: Learn How to Build, Launch and Run a Shopify App - igrabes
https://courses.iangrabill.com/how-to-build-a-shopify-app
======
architectonic
Correct me if I am wrong, but this looks like an ad

------
mritchie712
Do you have any stats on the Shopify App Store? e.g. revenue and users for a
few successful apps?

------
tscopp
Step 1) Consider magento Step 2) Implement anything else

------
whoknowsforsure
How about a free guide: [https://help.shopify.com/en/partners/making-
apps](https://help.shopify.com/en/partners/making-apps)

